# HYDRAULIC SCISSOR LIFTING PLATFORMS



## perfectmachine (Nov 19, 2010)

Hydraulic platforms are manufactured as per the requirements of the customer depending on the type of job high reach platforms such as Maintenance Platforms with adjustable height of double scissors and triple scissors type with either manual operated or electric hydraulic operations.


----------

